# Congress Moves to Boost Investment in Israeli Technology fighting back against BDS



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2016)

Congress rebuking Obama and the rest of the Jew haters



*Congress Moves to Boost Investment in Israeli Technology*

*Measure intended as rebuke to BDS movement, Obama administration*




> The Obama administration has been criticized for coming out in favor of efforts to label Jewish goods produced in disputed areas of Israel.
> 
> The administration issued a directive in January warning the U.S. trade community that it is “not acceptable” to label goods coming from Israeli companies in the West Bank and Gaza Strip as having been produced in “Israel.”
> 
> The White House expressed opposition earlier this month to portions of a new trade bill, which it said were too pro-Israel.






> As lawmakers pave the way for U.S. states to divest taxpayer funds from anti-Israel companies, another group of legislators is pushing a measure that would encourage the Obama administration to invest in new Israeli technologies, including those that could prevent cyber security attacks and other national security threats.





> The latest measure comes in response to efforts by anti-Israel supporters of the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement, or BDS, to convince U.S. companies to stop operating in the Jewish state.
> 
> Congressional insiders tracking the new measures said that the efforts are garnering bipartisan support and are aimed at sending a message to the Obama administration, as well as anti-Israel groups, that America remains committed to building U.S.-Israel economic ties.





> Israel is the third largest importer of U.S. goods in the Middle East, despite having just two percent of the region’s population. Israel only ranks behind oil rich Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates as top importers of U.S. products




Congress to Pave Way for Divestment From Anti-Israel Companies


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 22, 2016)

Sure wish our congress would do this for our own country  Of course, Israel is more important to them.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Sure wish our congress would do this for our own country  Of course, Israel is more important to them.




Working with and strengthening our allies is very good for this country


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 22, 2016)

So are Israeli spies..


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 22, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Sure wish our congress would do this for our own country  Of course, Israel is more important to them.
> ...


Fair weathered friends don't make the best allies.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Yeah Hopefully Israel will have a better ally once we get rid of Obama


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 22, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


How many more billion will that cost us?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 22, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


It's impossible for Israel to have a better ally.  They have the worst foreign policy on the planet and most of the world is pissed at them.  But they've got the lone world superpower standing up for them despite getting nothing in return.  It's amazing if you think about it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 22, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


We got the PLO pissed once..


----------



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Israel is on the front lines fighting islamofacist tyranny


----------



## mdk (Feb 22, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



How so? Will the checks become blanker? lol


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 22, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


False.  Israel is on the front lines, dragging our dumb ass into some religious nonsense they believe in.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




Israel is a secular state surrounded by islamofascist nutjobs...Why do you support the islamist?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 22, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Lol Israel's a secular state...


----------



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Yes old fool it's true Israel was founded by secular Jews..


_



			Israels Proclamation of Independence makes few concessions to the Almighty. The word God does not appear, though there is a passing reference to trusting in the Rock of Israel. Israel, it decrees, will be a Jewish state, but the concept is nowhere defined. The state, it says, will be based on the principles of liberty, justice and peace as conceived by the Prophets of Israel; will uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of religion, race, or sex; will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, education and culture; will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions; and will loyally uphold the principles of the United Nations Charter.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 22, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




Was it?  Well their successor's sure fucked things up then!


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Why do you leftist sympathize with islamofacist?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Why do you put another country's interests ahead of your own?  And embarrass yourself by calling them secular when they are the opposite?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Ahead? To you leftist, putting America ahead is kissing the ass of islamofacist, as they take our sailors hostage, putting the women in burkas


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Changing the subject and embarrassing yourself again.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




It's always a good thing to out the islamofascist supporting traitors..Old fool


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 23, 2016)

why are we responsible for israel's economy? 

if they have a priblem with boycotts maybe it's time for self reflection rather than more of our money


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> why are we responsible for israel's economy?
> 
> if they have a priblem with boycotts maybe it's time for self reflection rather than more of our money




Trade with our friends is a good thing



> Israel is the third largest importer of U.S. goods in the Middle East, despite having just two percent of the region’s population. Israel only ranks behind oil rich Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates as top importers of U.S. products


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > why are we responsible for israel's economy?
> ...


trade us good, doesn't matter with who.

so why are we responsible for fixing israel's bds problem?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




The islamofascist, leftist, sponsored, BDS movement needs to be squashed by all freedom loving people


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


why? why should i care if people want to put economic pressures on israel because of their actions?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Yes keep making things up.  And putting Israel ahead of America.  The best thing the U.S. can do is stay the hell out of the religious madness thencountries in the middle east choose to participate in.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Yeah, why should you care if islamofascism spreads throughout the world. How about you get a head start and put your women in burkas


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




Israel fights for itself, they don't need any U.S.troops


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


yeah... what connection do you possibly see there?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




You leftist love the islamofacist and hate the Jews in Israel


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


maybe i just believe that choices have consequences.

israel could fix their bds problems without our intervention


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




Tell Obama and the rest of the leftist that


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I wish they didn't need our foreign aid either.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 23, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




If you were a principled person you'd say no foreign aid for anyone


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Israel is a first world nation, and we give them more foreign aid than anywhere on the planet. How does that hapoen?  I'm all for dropping foreign aid to any country that opposes peace and/or is run by tyrants.


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 23, 2016)

Jroc said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


pretty sure they agree with me


----------



## Jroc (Feb 24, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


There was something called the camp David accords .in case you haven't heard


----------



## Preacher (Mar 19, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Congress rebuking Obama and the rest of the Jew haters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great. Our country is falling apart so lets give more money to Israel! BRILLIANT IDEA!


----------



## Jroc (Mar 19, 2016)

Odium said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Congress rebuking Obama and the rest of the Jew haters
> ...


Increasing trade is not "giving" anything you moron.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 19, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I'm sure. Sad to see you trust ANY politician that puts Israel before America.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 19, 2016)

Odium said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Who did that?


----------



## RoshanNair (Sep 5, 2016)

You have to admire the Jews. The way they've managed to enslave Gentile Euro-Christian America into doing their bidding is truly a spectacle to see.

Powerful, powerful people the Jews are.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 7, 2016)

RoshanNair said:


> You have to admire the Jews. The way they've managed to enslave Gentile Euro-Christian America into doing their bidding is truly a spectacle to see.
> 
> Powerful, powerful people the Jews are.


They are formidable. I don't think their methods are particularly admirable though.

Is enslaving people admirable anyway?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Congress rebuking Obama and the rest of the Jew haters



I think that sounds like an admission that BDS (which is the rest of the world saying no to the Zionist Entity and it's apartheid) is having an effect.  

So how long do you think the American taxpayers are going to put up with you robbing them?


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 7, 2016)

Congress needs to move to bring jobs back to America.


----------

